# First Aid kits DIN 13164



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I understand that carrying a First Aid kit which conforms to DIN 13164 is compulsory in Germany.

I have a basic first aid kit in the motorhome, but it is not as extensive as this one from Halfords£29 -99 which is expensive.

Can I simply add to my current kit, or should I buy a kit marked with the appropriate DIN number?

I have just found a link to another kit at £19-99 which also includes a handy list of contents.

LIST HERE

Any thoughts?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

another supplier here:
https://www.sellesmedical.co.uk/store/product/155-DIN-Car-and-Van-First-Aid-Kits-Only-9-95-Each


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My sister in law, who worked in Germany, has a rather neat first aid kit which is packed into a leather-look cushion. She bought it in Germany.

We have one that we bought as a motorist's kit from Boots. I don't know if it has the relevant approval numbers but it does have more and, in my opinion, more useful products in it than the German one.

We've certainly carried it through Germany many times and we have never been asked whether we carry one let alone whether it conforms to regulations.

There was a very interesting and informative thread on kits on the forum not that long ago.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58463-days0-orderasc-0.html

G


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

aldi £6.99


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Therer was a recent thread about First Aid kits for Continental travel;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-60908.html

if you have a basic kit the DIN list is included tthere but if you look at different suppliers, each supplying kits to DIN standard they contain different items! The most major additonal item c/w UK is that they seem to want splinter forceps (life threatening???) and a space blanket - that is useful to protect ccasualty from chilling and woresening of effects of shock.

Good luck, don't forget the training to go with it is most important! (In Germany is requred for issue of driving licence I believe).

Dave


----------

